# Filme gesucht



## Littletall (19. April 2012)

Als ich gestern auf Amazon aus Spaß nach Filmen von Tim Burton gestöbert hatte, ist mir was aufgefallen.

Mein DVD-Schrank ist viel zu leer. Ich hab erst letztes Jahr die Star Wars-Saga hereingestellt. Ansonsten sind es hauptsächlich Disney-Filme und auch davon fehlen viele!

Ein paar Filme sind mir absolut klar, z.B. Zurück in die Zukunft, Jurassic Park, Herr der Ringe usw.

Aber es gibt sicher noch ne Menge anderer klasse Filme, die ich dort hineinstellen sollte. Auch hab ich sicher einige gute Filme verpasst.

Gebt mir Vorschläge, welche Filme ich mir noch zulegen sollte.


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

hi,also es gibt hier auch ein unterforum "Kino und Filme",da wärst du mit dem thread sicherlich besser aufgehoben...
und es wäre sinnvoll wenn du dich auf ein filmgenre festlegen könntest,weil sonst wäre das so als wenn du fragst:ich möchte ein auto kaufen.zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten...die auswahl ist einfach zu gigantisch...


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2012)

1. muß ins Unterforum Filme
2. wo soll man anfangen ? Es gibt so viele tolle Filme, welches Genre spricht Dich an ? Ansonsten stöber mal auf imdb.com die Hitlisten durch, z.B. erfolgreichste Filme oder am meisten nach gesucht
3. DVD ?? BluRay ist doch eher angesagt


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> 1. muß ins Unterforum Filme
> 2. wo soll man anfangen ? Es gibt so viele tolle Filme, welches Genre spricht Dich an ? Ansonsten stöber mal auf imdb.com die Hitlisten durch, z.B. erfolgreichste Filme oder am meisten nach gesucht
> 3. DVD ?? BluRay ist doch eher angesagt




wir sind uns mal wieder einig...pvp halt))


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Klassische 80er/90er Filme, die man meiner Meinung nach zu Hause haben sollte (alphabetisch sortiert, zT ist auch was aus anderen Epochen dabei )
- American History X
- Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht
- Asterix und Obelix (natürlich die Trickfilme, nicht die seltsamen menschlichen Remakes von heute...)
- Blues Brothers 1-2
- Bud Spencer und/oder Terence Hill - Filme
- Crocodile Dundee
- Das Schweigen der Lämmer / Hannibal
- Der Pate 1-3
- Die Unbestechlichen
- Donnie Brasco
- Fight Club
- Forrest Gump
- Gandhi
- Indiana Jones 1-3
- James Bond - Filme (je nach Lust und Laune)
- Knockin on Heavens Door
- Rain Man
- Robin Hood - König der Diebe (der mit Kevin Costner)
- Scarface
- Schindlers Liste
- Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
- Starwars 4-6
- Truman Show
- Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3

Klassische 80er/90er Filme, die nett waren, aber kein Muss sind:
- Beverly Hills Cop 1-2
- Cool Runnings
- Das fünfte Element
- Das Dschungelbuch
- Der König der Löwen
- Der Name der Rose
- Die nackte Kanone
- Es war einmal in Amerika
- Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit
- Feivel, der Mauswanderer
- Ghostbusters 1-2
- In einem Land vor unserer Zeit
- Kevin allein zu Haus
- Men in Black
- Mission Impossible 1 (der Rest war ja eher mies)
- Police Academy (keine Ahnung mehr wiviele es da gab...)
- Privat James Ryan
- Sister Act
- Staatsfeind Nr. 1
- Stargate (der Film)
- Wateworld


Und ja, ich mag Mafiafilme ^^


Hier noch 2 Links:
80er Filme
90er Filme


----------



## Littletall (19. April 2012)

Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen ^^ Das Unterforum kannte ich nicht, haben die Mods erledigt.

So, hab ein paar Minuten Zeit, das alles darzulegen:

Ich mag vor allem Action, Horror, Animationsfilme, Fantasy, Dramen oder auch solche Geheimtipps, die eigentlich kein Schwein sonst kennt.

Liebesfilme gibt es wie Sand am Meer, genauso wie Liebeskomödien. Da muss der Film schon extrem gut sein, dass ich ihn kaufen würde.

Bluray und 3D-Filme sind kein Problem. PS3 und 3D-Fernseher vorhanden. Der Fernseher ist einer von Samsung, dessen Nummer ich natürlich nicht im Kopf habe. Das Modell könnte ich heute abend nachholen. Der kam jedenfalls letztes Jahr im Mai herum raus.


Ich hab Sci-Fi vergessen. Sci-Fi seh ich mir auch gern an.


----------



## floppydrive (19. April 2012)

Kauf dir mal Human Centipede 1 und 2 da wirste deinen Spaß haben


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2012)

Meine must-haves so spontan: 5. Element, Drive Angry, Pulp Fiction, Blues Brothers (nur 1), Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Matrix 1, American Beauty, 2001 Odysee im Weltraum, Clockwerk Orange wenn man es mag, Star Trek first Contact, der Pate 1,City of God, Leon der Profi, Terminator 2 + 3, Nemo, Beauty & the Beast, from Paris with Love, Indiana Jones 3, Batman 1 + Batman Begins, Truman Show....ok jetzt hör ich mal auf


----------



## Littletall (19. April 2012)

@ Wolfmania

Mein Vater kam auf die beknackte Idee, mir den Film Clockwerk Orange zu zeigen, als ich 12 war. Schon beim ersten Drogentrip bekam ich eine riesige Angst und verließ das Wohnzimmer. Nur der Gedanke an den Film machte mir eine riesige Angst.

Inzwischen bin ich 26 und könnte mal fragen: Worum geht es in dem Film überhaupt?

@ Floppydrive

Da kenn ich die Southpark-Folge zu. Ich wusste nicht, dass es zwei Teile gibt. Der Film interessiert mich schon.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klassische 80er/90er Filme, die man meiner Meinung nach zu Hause haben sollte (alphabetisch sortiert, zT ist auch was aus anderen Epochen dabei )
> - Robin Hood - König der Diebe (der mit Kevin Costner)*aber bitte nur die alte Fassung .. die Neu-Synchronisierte ist für den A*****
> - Das Dschungelbuch
> - Der König der Löwen
> ...


Irgendwie hast du dich vertan...denn die Filme gehören in die MUST-Have Kategorie, besonders die kursiven .. xD


----------



## Jordin (19. April 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> @ Wolfmania
> 
> Mein Vater kam auf die beknackte Idee, mir den Film Clockwerk Orange zu zeigen, als ich 12 war. Schon beim ersten Drogentrip bekam ich eine riesige Angst und verließ das Wohnzimmer. Nur der Gedanke an den Film machte mir eine riesige Angst.
> 
> Inzwischen bin ich 26 und könnte mal fragen: Worum geht es in dem Film überhaupt?



das sagt wiki...

CO ist eine (negativ-)Utopie und einer der einflussreichsten Filme in Kunst, Kultur und Gesellschaft. 
Ein absolutes *muss man gesehen haben* und Kult.

Der Film ist bzw. war übrigens ab 18 und da gehört er imo auch hin, da er beklemmend und verstörend ist. Ich kenne keinen Horror-Film der es damit aufnehmen könnte ...


----------



## Littletall (19. April 2012)

Thx Jordin. Hab den Artikel jetzt gelesen. Das scheint wohl wieder mal so ein Film zu sein, über den tief und lang nachdenken kann. Wahrscheinlich kann ich ihn inzwischen auch ansehen, ohne Alpträume zu kriegen. Ich bin schließlich nicht mehr 12 ^^

Der Film, der die widerlichsten Szenen hatte, die ich je gesehen hab, war übrigens "Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt". All diese abstrusen Körper und diese Schockmomente. Dagegen kommen einem ja sämtliche Alienteile wie Kinderkram vor.

Argh!
Ich bin doch eine Leseratte!

Kaum hab ich gesehen, dass es Clockwork Orange als Buch gibt, ist es kurzerhand auf meinem Kindle gelandet. Sogar im Originalton (ich halte mein Englisch für völlig ausreichend). Aber dann reden die in dem Buch ja in einer Kunstsprache! Die muss man erstmal entziffern.
Bin trotzdem irgendwie froh über die Originalsprache ^^ Das wär in einer Übersetzung sicherlich verlorengegangen.


----------



## floppydrive (20. April 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> @ Floppydrive
> 
> Da kenn ich die Southpark-Folge zu. Ich wusste nicht, dass es zwei Teile gibt. Der Film interessiert mich schon.



Dann leg sie dir zu der Erste ist echt genial und halt schon nichts für Zartbeseidete, der Zweite setzt den ganzen aber nochmal die Krone auf und wirkt nochmal Abstrakter. Mir persönlich hat der erste aber besser gefallen.

&#8364;dit: Gerade eingefallen noch paar Tarantino Filme sollten auch Pflicht sein und auf jedenfall sein Erstlings Werk "Reservoir Dogs" welches einfach göttlich ist.


----------



## villain (20. April 2012)

meine spontane "must have" liste:

- sixth sense
- identität
- fightclub
(bei den 3 filmen ist die auflösung am ende sehr sehr geil meiner meinung nach)

- pulp fiction (herrliche dialoge!)
- schweigen der lämmer
- der pate (alle teile)
- mad max (eigentlich nur der 1. teil)
- good fellas
.
.
.
.
.
(ich werde die liste bei gelegenheit ergänzen)


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Ahja ein Insider-Film, den man nicht unbedingt kennt ist "Abgedreht" oder auf englisch "Be Kind Rewind". Darin gehts um nen Video-Laden, in dem der Besitzer für ein paar Wochen verreist und den Laden seinem...naja...unzuverlässigen einzigen Angestellten überlässt. Durch einen recht speziellen Unfall werden alle Video-Kassetten gelöscht (ja, sind noch VHS-Kassetten ^^). Also dreht er die Filme mit seinem Freund einfach neu. Ist ein recht lustiger Film und irgendwie scheinen den nicht so viele Leute zu kennen.

@Dracun: Für die Liste hab ich mir auch nur 5 Minuten Zeit genommen  Da fehlt noch Einiges. Wie ich Pulp Fiction und Lord of War vergessen konnte ist mir auch ein Rätsel, aber ist halt passiert 

Edit: Der beste und vor allem lustigste Kung-Fu-Film aller Zeiten: Kung Fu Hustle. Den MUSS man echt haben! Hier der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-m3IB7N_PRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist kein üblicher Kung Fu Film, er ist wirklich total anders als alles, was Du je an Kung Fu gesehen hast (und vor allem viel, viel, viel lustiger)


----------



## Kamsi (20. April 2012)

fight Club
pulp fiction
reservoir dogs
inglourious basterds
underworld 1+2
blade 1-3
snatch - schweine und diamanten
knight & day
inception
departed
master & commander
g-force
gladiator
pakt der wölfe
transporter 1-3
crank
minority report
fünfte elemt
constantine
mr&mrs smith
bud spencer & terrence hill filme
french kiss
schlaflos in seattle
tomb raider 1 + 2
chasing amy
blade runner
indianer jones 1-3
star wars 4-6
matrix
mumie 1-3
demolition man
air america
hudson hawk
lethal weapon 1-4
crocodile dundee 1+2
reine nervensache 1+2
ghostbuster 1+2
taxi
knockin on heavens door
truman show
fluch der karibik 1-4
herr der ringe 1-3
hero
aero flux
v wie vendetta
lucky slevin
speed
12 monkeys
children of men
logans run
stirb langsam 1-4
königreich der himmel
blues brothers
van helsing
butterfly effect
todeszug nach yuma
die alten 007 mit sean connery & pierce brosnan
the lost boys
wanted
shooter
king arthur

um nur ein paar aus meiner sammlung zu nennen


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

Der Thread existiert praktisch schon: Lieblingsfilme


----------



## Littletall (20. April 2012)

Erstmal danke an alle. Das sind eine Menge Filme, die ich durchgehen kann.

Was ich nur etwas merkwürdig finde. Ich mag zwar Horrofilme, konnte mir aber nie wirklich diese ganz harten ansehen (ich glaub Hostel ist so einer, der gehört da dazu). Irgendwie bin ich jetzt richtig wild drauf, sie zu sehen....

Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr vor ihnen fürchte..ob das was mit Erwachsenwerden zu tun hat (obwohl ich schon lange über 20 bin? ^^)


----------



## Knallfix (20. April 2012)

Zeugs, das alle 3 Wochen im Fernsehen läuft braucht man nicht auf Scheibe 
aber im schrank sollten schon zB
Alien Anthology auf Bluray. 
Sieben
Bladerunner 
Matrix 1 - 3 oder auch nur der 1. Aufpassen dabei, die erste Matrix Trilogie BR hatte Soundprobleme
Gladiator (die 10th Anniversary Edition - die teilweise noch erhältliche erste BR hatte ebenfalls Soundprobleme)
Predator, Phantom Kommando - falls Arnie in bestform in Frage kommt. 
Children of Men, "zeitnaher" Scifi
Moon - der Mann im Mond
The Big Lebowski - ohne Worte
12 Monkeys - wer nach Tim Burton Filmen sucht, guckt auch Terry Gilliam 
Streetkings, der beste Copthriller der letzten Jahre imo
Near Dark - bester Vampirfilm ever, von Kathryn Bigelow. Als Vampire noch Vampire waren und keine warmduschenden Cafe late schlürfer 
Watchmen!
stehen


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Was ich nur etwas merkwürdig finde. Ich mag zwar Horrofilme, konnte mir aber nie wirklich diese ganz harten ansehen (ich glaub Hostel ist so einer, der gehört da dazu). Irgendwie bin ich jetzt richtig wild drauf, sie zu sehen....



Da haste auch nix verpasst, is auch einfach ein Kack Film. Ultra brutale beschlagnahmte Splatterfilme hab ich mit 13 oder 14 gesammelt, da war das irgendwo noch cool. Mehr als ne Gewaltorgie ist Hostel auch nicht. Is halt totlangweilig und er schleppt sich halt von Folter zu Folter...
Genauso wie Saw halt. Da kann man sich den ersten Teil ja mal angucken, war ja recht originell. Aber das ganze dann so auszuschlachten (haha Wortwitz) wäre dann auch nicht nötig gewesen. Find ich auch echt total zum einschlafen...

Und Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme ein "Must Have"? Naja ich weiß nicht... Hab ich als Kind auch immer geguckt, aber man wird halt erwachsen und finde die mittlerweile halt auch echt arm.

Brauch man dann auch nicht auf DVD, da kannste auch Sonntag Nachmittag Kabel 1 einschalten... Ganz egal an, läuft sowieso immer... 
So wie die Nazi Dokus auf Nazi24 oder Nazi-TV halt, unseren 2 tollen privaten Nachrichtensendern... Kann auch kein Mensch mehr sehen ^^


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

Zum Thema Terry Gilliam und Negativutopie:

"Brazil"

einer meiner absoluten Lieblinge.


----------



## Yaglan (26. April 2012)

Ich kopiere hier mal meine aktuelle Dvd Liste rein die ich habe werde dann noch eine ergänzung reinschreiben die ich noch gerne machen werde.

*filme*




 Iron Man 

 Iron Man 2

 Der Zauberbogen

 Dune der Wüstenplanet

 Terminator I

 Terminator III Rebellion der Maschienen

 Terminator IV Die Erlösung

 Predator 1

 Predator 2

 Predators

 Alien versus Predator

 Alien versus Predator 2

 X-Man Origins Wolverine

 The Rock

 Read Tor Pedition

 Star Wars II Angriff der Klonkrieger

 Star Wars III Die Rache der Sith

 Star Wars IV Eine neue Hoffnung

 Star Wars V Das Imperium schlägt zurück

 Star Wars VI Die rückkehr der Jediritter

 Beowulf

 Cloverfild

 Herr der Ringe Die Gefährten

 Transformers Kampf um Cybertron

 Transformers 3 

 Ex Drummers

 Spider-man 3

 Krieg der Eispiraten

 John Rambo

 Sky Captain And the world of tomorrow

 Starship Troppers 

 Statd der Blinden

 Identität

 Hannibal Rising

 Centurion

 Max Payne

 Hitman

 Sieben

V wie Vendeta


*Serien-Staffeln*




 Battlestar Galactika Season 1 - 4







Die ich mir noch gerne besorgen will sind 


Alien

Aliens Die Rückkehr

Alien 3

Alien die wiedergeburt

Terminator 2

Herr der Ringe Extendet Trilogie

Starwars Episode 1


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal angefangen, ne Liste zu führen. Ist bis jetzt ziemlich unvollständig:


Brand Upon the Brain!
Dead Man
Der Name der Leute
Ex Drummer
Four Lions
I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK
Metropolis (1927)
Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## NoHeroIn (23. Mai 2012)

> Ich mag vor allem [...] Dramen oder auch solche Geheimtipps, die eigentlich kein Schwein sonst kennt.



- *Mary und Max oder: schrumpfen Schafe, wenn es regnet?* Ist Stop Motion, also mit Puppen. 
- *Die letzten Glühwürmchen* Das Anime bei dem jeder heult.
- *The Road* Endzeit-Vater-Sohn-Geschichte
- *Ben X* Schönes Drama über einen austistischen Jungen
- *Ganz nah bei dir* Tragikkomödie über einen Mann mit - meiner Meinung nach - autistischen Zügen der sich in eine blinde Violinistin verliebt
- *Harold und Maude* Noch eine Tragikkomödie über ein Liebespaar. 
- *Persepolis* Zeichentrickfilm nach gleichnamigem Comic, erzählt autobiografisch die Geschichte einer jungen Frau, die aus dem Iran nach Frankreich geflohen ist
- *So finster die Nacht* empfehle ich nur unter Vorbehalt, viele mögen den nicht so, ich find' ihn süß

Aus dem Bereich Horror/Folterfilme kann ich dir *Jack Ketchum's Evil* (Original: The girl next door) nahelegen. Der basiert auf ner wahren Begebenheit und ist ziemlich heftig.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Terry Gilliam und Negativutopie:
> 
> "Brazil"
> 
> einer meiner absoluten Lieblinge.



Oh ja kann ich absolut bestätigen. Uralt und auch total schräg, aber genial!


----------

